# What I came home to....



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I know some of you will feel my pain, and for those of you that have yet to experience this, I pray you never have to.

I got home from work yesterday to find my nice new house reeking of nasty poo. Poor Dooney is in her crate with waterery crap EVERYWHERE. When I say everywhere, I really mean everywhere. Walls, cabinets, floor, tables, chairs, ceiling- yes I just said ceiling! :help:

So I dig a hose out of one of the many boxes i still have to unpack and get it all hooked up and get the dog shampoo and towels and a lay a blanket on my wood laminate floor and walk my poor poo covered Dooney to the back porch to give the stinky girl a good scrubbing (well actually TWO good scrubbings) I left her outside tied to the pole on my porch (i don't have fence up yet) while I began the horrible job of cleaning my house. After my first clean up- put her in the car and ran up to the store to get her some Pepto. After scrubbing the walls and floor and everything another 4 times (and 3 1/2 hours later) I was finally able to sit down.

I think I need to go buy some pinesol and do another mopping/scrubbing tonight. I have never seen anything so nasty in my life. Now I'm thinking of putting something on the walls in the corner where her crate is that would be so much easier to clean if this ever happens again. Thank God my washer has a sanitize setting- i washed the towels, wash clothes TWICE. 

She is acting fine by the way, so I'm hoping she is ok and it is nothing too serious. If she has it again tonight, I will call the vet.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Noooooooooooo! 

Ceiling?

I literally have the stomach queasies from reading that. 

OMG... good thought coming to you. That is a dog owner's nightmare. There is some stuff called Get Serious that I got off Amazon that even eliminated cat pee odor. I was so impressed that I got a second bottle.


----------



## Zuiun (Jul 1, 2011)

My Brody has IBS. I have come home to this MANY times, so I feel your pain.

I actually like Kaopectate over Pepto as a quick remedy. I get the vanilla flavor. Brody loves it and a small spoonful is usually enough to firm him up until his intestines can get back on track.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm guessing wire crate?
I like vari-kennels and "Furrari" crates to prevent this sort of thing


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

oh you poor thing :'c i feel so much for you. everything good being sent your way.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Clorox clean up - NOT PINESOL!!!!!! Many cleaning products can cause reactions in dogs and cats - pretty sure pinesol is one of them!!! Bleach is the best and safest cleaning agent!

Hope she is feeling better!

Lee


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

A friend of mine had a dog that was loose in the house. The poor dog got sick and threw up and had runny stools. ( This dog never goes in the house normally. ) And then the preprogrammed robo-vacuum comes out and tries to suck all this stuff up. It was also sprayed all over the walls, ceiling and floor. It wasn't pretty. I feel your pain.


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

LOL... wow, pretty impressive...getting it on the ceiling! LOLglad she is feeling better...we all feel your pain. LOL


----------



## Psychedelic Shepherd (Jun 11, 2012)

If Bob Sagat can't make you feel better, nobody can.
(warning: mild expletives)

There's **** Everywhere - YouTube


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

ROFL That was a good video LOL


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

wolfstraum said:


> Clorox clean up - NOT PINESOL!!!!!! Many cleaning products can cause reactions in dogs and cats - pretty sure pinesol is one of them!!! Bleach is the best and safest cleaning agent!
> 
> Hope she is feeling better!
> 
> Lee


I second that.
I use Clorox cleaner (bleach in it) for things like this. 
Pinesol makes me want to vomit just smelling it. Can you imagine, poo smell mixed w/pinesol?


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Nikitta said:


> A friend of mine had a dog that was loose in the house. The poor dog got sick and threw up and had runny stools. ( This dog never goes in the house normally. ) And then the preprogrammed robo-vacuum comes out and tries to suck all this stuff up. It was also sprayed all over the walls, ceiling and floor. It wasn't pretty. I feel your pain.


 That story had me seriously LOL ... I can just Imagine what that looked like !!

To the original poster..... yeah, that's just nasty !
How is she doing today ?


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I had to work today and my mom and brother were both working, so I had to leave her at home again today. Hoping and praying when i go home all is well. This morning she seemed ok, no poop at all. I moved the crate away from the wall and put it more in the middle of the room- she is a crate breaker or I would get her one of those traveling plastic ones to save my walls for the future.

And yes that video made me crack up- LOL

I can not clean with bleach Lee  I have a serious reaction to it and it would just give me more to clean up- LOL (By the way Lee- I hope you are getting better!!)

I also have the Roomba- but I always run mine right as I'm walking out the door- I have heard major horror stories about those things and animal accidents. If the cat or dog is even remotely acting weird I don't run it! 

I will have to get some Kaopectate (or however you spell that) - thanks for the tip!

Thank you everyone for feeling my pain- hahaha!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

oh bless your heart.. luckily i have never had a mess that bad. one night my girls tummy was upset so we took her out every 30 mins and finally just put her in the bathroom with potty pads (we always have extras for incase she gets sick.) it was nasty but she went on them and it was an easy cleanup. then she went to the vet and got put on a boiled ground turkey diet and rice. she hated it. haha.
good luck with your pup!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Times like that are the reason I bought the king sized flat sheets and THATS what acts as crate covers here. And it gives Riley the privacy he clearly needs to not be a growling grumbling mess whenever Shasta shifts towards him in her crate. I hate coming home to stink bombs, especially the kind that takes SERIOUS cleaning.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> Times like that are the reason I bought the king sized flat sheets and THATS what acts as crate covers here. And it gives Riley the privacy he clearly needs to not be a growling grumbling mess whenever Shasta shifts towards him in her crate. I hate coming home to stink bombs, especially the kind that takes SERIOUS cleaning.


I can't do that with her! she pulls it into her crate and destroys it!! Anything I put in with her gets destroyed- blankets, beds, etc- so now she goes in it with nothing else, except maybe a kong with some frozen yogurt in it.

I swear this dog will drive me to drink...more. LOL

Serious cleaning just isn't a strong enough word for what I had to do last night- LOL


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dooney's Mom said:


> I can't do that with her! she pulls it into her crate and destroys it!! Anything I put in with her gets destroyed- blankets, beds, etc- so now she goes in it with nothing else, except maybe a kong with some frozen yogurt in it.
> 
> I swear this dog will drive me to drink...more. LOL
> 
> Serious cleaning just isn't a strong enough word for what I had to do last night- LOL


 
LOL Shasta did that too. we fixed that with cheapo wood paneling from Home Depot. So the wood paneling goes between the cage itself and the sheet. She's left it alone since.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

What about vinegar? It's antiseptic and a good deodorizer.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Vinegar doesn't bother me and I have some- I'll put anything and everything down until I feel the house is sanitized- LOL. 

Krystal- Do you think I can put the plywood on the side of the crate and the monster not figure out a way to chew it to pieces through the crate? I need to do something to protect the walls at least- LOL


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dooney's Mom said:


> Vinegar doesn't bother me and I have some- I'll put anything and everything down until I feel the house is sanitized- LOL.
> 
> Krystal- Do you think I can put the plywood on the side of the crate and the monster not figure out a way to chew it to pieces through the crate? I need to do something to protect the walls at least- LOL


 
That should work. As long as she cant pull it through, should be fine. I'll try and get a picture of what I have and post it so you can see.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thats what I have. It's pretty much the exact same size for the side of the crate. We have the 48" wire crates


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Ok cool- Thanks!! 

And to update everyone- Dooney was fine last night when i got home!!! I had some canned ID food left over so I gave her half of that last night and the other half this morning. I won't be mad if that NEVER happens again- LOL


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Glad Dooney is ok. On the ceiling?????? Holy S*#t!. I can't begin to imagine how it got up there.... I hope to never experience that.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Just a quick comment; Dooney was probably panicking trying to get out of the crate when it happened. I know that my dog is very concerned and even embarrassed when something happens in the house. Once he had a blow out in his crate, luckily I was home when it happened. He was panic stricken and the sound of his voice as he tried to get out of the crate made me feel really bad for him. I could tell how embarrassed he was.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I had a similar situation recently with one of my fosters. She had a stomach bug that resulted in sudden diarreah. She's really good in the house and has earned the privledge of having the run of the house. I got up in the middle of the night and find a big slimy surprise,with my barefoot first.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

i remember when my 2 oldest kids were little, they had a stomach flu (they were both in diapers) i was vomited on and crapped on all day, one day i changed my clothes 10x. they had it for 4 days  so i do feel your pain, lots of cleaning and laundry, just not fur babies).


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Nikitta said:


> And then the preprogrammed robo-vacuum comes out and tries to suck all this stuff up.


I know it's mean, but that made me laugh so hard I cried.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Simple Green is the best stuff for cleaning up nasty messes and it's completely safe around pets.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I'll have to pick up some Simple Green- thanks for the info. Saturday morning she still had the runs, so to the vet we went. Bacterial infection  So she has some meds and some of that ID pet food. Which I found out my local PetSmart sells it- so I had the vet write me a script for it and basically I will get a "prescription" card for the food and it is good for a year, so if she gets upset stomach again, I can just grab a few days worth of that food. Tried to get them to give me an open ended script for the meds too, but no such luck. 

Has to miss our Sunday Protection training class, but I went without her. After all there are 7 adorable little sable pups that needed socialization- LOL


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Chlorine is not the best or safest sanitizers.
When chlorine mixes with ammonia in urine you are setting up a chemical reaction which releases chlorine gas - the same chlorine gas which soldiers in trenches faced in the first use of chemical warfare in WW 1 - the other was mustard gas .
The threshold for bacteria killing power is low , contaminates early and is rendered ineffective -- releasing gases , the same which give you the skin irritation and red eyes in the pool.
Chlorine implicated in cancers -- particularly breast cancers .

read this A.L. Gullison Disaster Kleenup :: Our Products

this is what I used -- Benefect

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

should have provided another source to buy this from --
I get mine from my supplier of virgin gold label coconut oil Tropical Traditions 

Benefect Botanical Disinfectant - Tropical Traditions

no gases -- chlorine will give you "farmers lung"


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

When Jazz was having his digestive issues a couple of years back I came home to this as well and it was awful. I really hope Dooney is feeling better for both your sakes.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

carmspack said:


> should have provided another source to buy this from --
> I get mine from my supplier of virgin gold label coconut oil Tropical Traditions
> 
> Benefect Botanical Disinfectant - Tropical Traditions
> ...


Thanks Carmen!!!!


----------

